# Troup County lease still needs members! More pics added!



## JDSWRSLLL (Jun 15, 2017)

This lease was formerly an archery only lease. We are now allowing gun hunting on 600+ acres of the property. The rest of the property is restricted to bowhunting, per rules of the lease. $1100/member,11 or 12 members max. Turkey hunting rights on 353 acres. We use a pin-in system for deer hunting, first come, first serve, no private areas. No campsites on property. Property borders another 1000 acre trophy managed club. If interested text Jason (706) 333 0906


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 15, 2017)

Sweet deal right there!


----------



## Gcraigle (Jul 1, 2017)

*Gcraigle*

Looking for a nice place to hunt love the outdoors please call 706 325 4154


----------

